# lunar champ chip.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Will this be a bargain for someone.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...with-awning-/331672688233?hash=item4d393b9669

tried editing heading but won't let me.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Access blocked in France!!

Malheureusement, l'accès à cet objet a été bloqué en raison de restrictions légales en vigueur dans certains pays. Conformément à ces restrictions, nous nous efforçons de bloquer l'affichage des objets concernés. Nous regrettons de vous informer que pour des raisons techniques, les utilisateurs ne pourront pas afficher certaines annonces qui ne relèvent pas de ces restrictions. Nous vous prions de nous excuser pour les désagréments occasionnés et nous espérons que vous trouverez d'autres objets intéressants sur eBay.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is that a true translation.>>

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The true translation "Unfortunately , access to this item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in certain countries. Under these restrictions, we strive to block the display of the objects concerned . We regret to inform you that for technical reasons , users can not view certain ads that do not fall under these restrictions. We apologize for the inconvenience and hope that you will find other interesting items on eBay" .


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, have looked at the advert on my phone now (international roaming thinks I'm in UK) and it's a very neat little van. Have been thinking about downsizing but this might be a downsize too far!

Still don't understand why this can't be accessed in France.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Harrers said:


> Still don't understand why this can't be accessed in France.


Living in France I get that message very often when trying to access a non France eBay page by following a link, even when logged in with my UK account details.
If you open eBay with your normal account details and then put in the reference number (if you can get it) of the item you wish to view you will be able to see it.

Allegedly it is to stop counterfeit and doubtful trading.

.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

rayc said:


> Be interesting to see what it goes for assuming its genuine of course.
> Strange that it also appears on ebay at classified ad price of £13000 with a completely different seller who lives in a completely different part of the country from Girvan
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-Ducato-Lunar-Champ-520-2-0-JTD-2003-/271998962887?hash=item3f5466ccc7


What makes you think it's the same van?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> What makes you think it's the same van?


Sorry about that. I wrote the post, checked closer and thought I had not posted it?? I can't see it now so it appears it is deleted.


----------

